# Surgery Nov 10



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I made my decision this morning after reading vu's thread. I am having my surgery Nov 10. I am going to have the right side removed 100%. This is the side causing me all the pain 24 hours a day. After it is removed, I am going to run over it with my car a few times to get even with it for all the agony it has caused me over the last 3 years.

Told the Dr. to not touch the left side unless she sees the disease on that side too.

I hope this is the right decision, but Im not looking back at this point.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> I made my decision this morning after reading vu's thread. I am having my surgery Nov 10. I am going to have the right side removed 100%. This is the side causing me all the pain 24 hours a day. After it is removed, I am going to run over it with my car a few times to get even with it for all the agony it has caused me over the last 3 years.
> 
> Told the Dr. to not touch the left side unless she sees the disease on that side too.
> 
> I hope this is the right decision, but Im not looking back at this point.


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew; it will squish all over your tires!!explode Ha, ha!!

Good for you! I have you on the surgery list for thoughts and prayers forthwith.

I personally feel you have made the correct decision.


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Good for u Steve, I say it can


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

From hearhappy surgery!!!!


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Iam still on drugs. Please forgive any typing errors!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thornvhu said:


> Iam still on drugs. Please forgive any typing errors!!!


If we were all on drugs, we would not notice a thing! LOL!!


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

You're right andros


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I''m glad you were able to make a decision that you are at peace with...I agree, it sounds like the right move to make.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

haha you called me steve. Its Bruce LOL you are close though.

What kind of drugs? I am not shy when it comes to taking pain medicine if i need it.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew; it will squish all over your tires!!explode Ha, ha!!
> 
> Good for you! I have you on the surgery list for thoughts and prayers forthwith.
> 
> I personally feel you have made the correct decision.


I wanted to have an exorcism for my old thyroid but they wouldn't let me have it! explode

Can I verify one fact, _Steve_? I remember when you had the biopsy, I think you were sedated. You *KNOW* that the right side of your thyroid is diseased, don't you?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Bruce, Steve, whatever you're going by these days, I'm so glad to hear you're moving forward. I was just thinking about you earlier, wondering if you'd made a decision.

How certain are you/your doctor that the "good half" of your thyroid will treat you right if it's still there? You have Hashi's, no? Why not get the whole thing out if you're going to all this trouble?


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

_HAHA ANN_

Steve here (actually he has a right to call me steve, he just had his thryoid out, hes probably on some good stuff)

Yes when i had the biopsy done they said i didnt have cancer, no nodules, but the right side seemed "small yet inflamed" The left side didnt seem as bad, and the isthmus seemed fine.

Octavia, I totally trust this surgeon. I am giving her complete control. May just have the whole thing removed, but she said that there is a chance the problem side comes out and the left side makes up for it.

Surgery is now on november 10th. If i feel any pain on the left side, its coming out too and im going to pull a "gaddaffi" on it too.

Whats funny is I felt horrible at wake up, felt good for about 5 hours today and thought "hmm... did i make the right decision?" Then about 4 pm it hit me like a ton of bricks, felt like someone had a screwdriver in my throat.

The only issue i have now is that i cant get in til nov 10th UGHH


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Brucergoldberg said:


> Octavia, I totally trust this surgeon.


That is wonderful!!!! Sounds like you're in good hands!



Brucergoldberg said:


> Whats funny is I felt horrible at wake up, felt good for about 5 hours today and thought "hmm... did i make the right decision?" Then about 4 pm it hit me like a ton of bricks, felt like someone had a screwdriver in my throat.
> 
> The only issue i have now is that i cant get in til nov 10th UGHH


You've made the decision that's been on your mind for months. Now, stop doubting yourself!!!

November 10 will be here before you know it, John! 

(Totally off topic, but the name thing reminds me of a name I saw at the office today... James Ames. Seriously...his parents couldn't think of anything else???)


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

HAHA. James Ames. Really? I have a guy i did business with last week names "steve martin". Really? I would kill my parents.

I guess my thought is, if the right side is dead, or almost dead, its pretty ****ed off and is not doing anything to earn its rent anyway. SO removing it will just get rid of that aweful pain.

True story, Saw a surgeon here in Dallas, he was OKAY. Nothing special. Then i went home and googled "hashimotos surgeon dallas" and i got this woman. If you look at her web site you will see that she specializes in thryoid surgery and even lists hashimotos on her page. I went and saw her. She was very nice, told me that she do whatever it takes to make me happy. Ran some tests on me that i wanted to run (biopsy, consult with a radiologist about his findings which is very rare) . She also seemed to be very down to earth, not as fast moving, and from what i can tell, she does tons of thyroid surgeries.

http://www.dreselholdensurgery.com/


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Bruce,

As God is my witness, all I could think about until the moment the drugs hit me and I zonked out was am I doing the right thing, is my thyroid even the problem, what if I do this and I don't get any relief?

Months and months of feeling miserable, of doctors prescribing drugs I probably didn't need for problems I actually didn't have destroyed any confidence I had in my ability to make any decision.

When I woke up and my husband told me how diseased my thyroid was, even groggy I thought I'll be danged, I actually won one - and that was days before finding out about the cancer.

It was a gamble and I am not ordinarily a lucky person but I won the lottery this time!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Ann,

You are a super veteran poster on here! Nice

Now that I'm ready to get the thyroid partially removed I am deciding if I want the whole thing out


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Percoset? Not sure how it's spelled. It's the generic brand. I tend to be super sensitive to meds. I'm good tho they put a nausa patch on me & that has really helped.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

thornvhu said:


> Percoset? Not sure how it's spelled. It's the generic brand. I tend to be super sensitive to meds. I'm good tho they put a nausa patch on me & that has really helped.


I don't know what they gave me in the hospital, it was put straight into my IV, but it was good stuff, knocked me right out lol. Once I went home I had an Rx for Lorcet (Hydrocodone + Acetaminophen). That stuff more made me sleepy mostly, and took at least a day to wear off before I didn't feel fuzzy headed again. I figured once I realized I didn't like that fuzzy feeling I didn't need them anymore and used regular Tylenol for a day, and then nothing anymore.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

what do we do about our meds? im on a tiny dose of naturethroid right now. DO i just stop and then start over once the surgery is done?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I was talking to a neighbor this morning whose wife had thyroid problems years ago but I didn't know what she'd been through. Doug said Brenda went in to have half her thyroid removed because it was enlarged. He said she had suddenly lost 40 lbs.

Half the thyroid was removed. It was quickly biopsied while she was in surgery and the report came back benign. She went home the next day and was doing well until, for some reason I can't recall, she realized she'd never heard back from a more invasive pathology report on the tissue that was removed. The doctor told her he had somehow never received the report...but when he located it, Brenda had cancer after all. The real pathology information got to Brenda a month late!

She had to go back and have the other half of her thyroid removed.

After that she could not speak for 2 weeks and was "sluggish" until her vocal cords recuperated and her Synthroid was increased - then she was fine.

I don't know about your naturethroid, Bruce. I kept taking all my medicines - thyroid and blood pressure. The morning after surgery I was given my first dose of Synthroid...at 5:00 A.M.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

what was your opening dose?
who gave it to you?

I wonder if i can take tirosint. Maybe ill pick this up, just to have it on hand. Its only $10 for me. I want to get off this naturethroid stuff. cant be right that 99.9% of people take synthroid. And then there is me.


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm sure it will help alleviate the problems. I don't know, though, taking out the whole gland might be better, but that's just based on my own experience from living with half a glad for 15 years.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

As God as my witness, I almost felt like I felt better today, two days after I decided to have surgery


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I was second guessing myself with the surgery and thinking I felt better and maybe it wasn't necessary blah, blah, blah until I started to feel like I was coming down with a cold 4 days before the surgery, then I FREAKED and thought "oh nooooo, I'm damned well having this surgery." LOL then I never looked back. You just need some reverse psychology, Bob.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

BY the way, its not the surgery im worried about. Its the hormone balancing afterwards that makes me nervous. Already having a hard enough time balancing with a thyroid


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's much easier without one! Then you're in control, versus that little butterfly being in control...


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

im gonna kill that little bastard... all the agony that butterfly has caused me.

Do most people on on t4/t3, or do some go on armour, natrurethroid etc?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm guessing most people do fine with Synthroid. Some on this forum use other replacements, though. The standard is Synthroid.


----------

